# missing presumed stolen



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

at 5am this morning my 6 year old french bulldog disappeared in the short time it took me to open my front door just 30 seconds.she is white with black patches,large pointed ears no tail and suffers badly with epilepsy.please keep your eyes open for anyone selling one on the cheap.I feel like my heart has been ripped out.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

so sorry to hear about this sarah...... have you got a picture you could post online so people know how she looks ...... you could also try phoning the kennels to see if they have had one brought in(im sure you have already) and perhaps print out posters etc. very often if your dog has not been caught or injured they return home when hungry.This has happened to us once, she was out all night. Good luck my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I am shocked to hear about Peewee - what happened? I will definitely keep my eyes open, you know I love all your dogs.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

she has vanished,somebody must have been hiding in the shrubs.You know Cait since she has been poorly she only moves at a snails pace no chance of running away even if she was inclined.The paper is running a story tonight and a picture.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll keep my eyes open, hun *hug*.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Good news! I have just spoken to Sarah's partner and the dog is safely back at home, she was handed in to the RSPCA this morning  Still don't know what happened but I'm sure Sarah will fill us in later.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

oh thats brilliant news mousebreeder .........im so glad she is back home where she belongs..... we went through a similar thing a few years ago so i know just how you felt sarah...... im just so pleased there is a happy ending.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh thank goodness! I can't imagine the pain of losing a dog, but it's fantastic that she's home safe and sound now.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thankyou so much everyone.i went bed at 8 o clock last night exhausted.we still don't know where she was or has been only that somebody handed her in yesterday.we are sure she was taken however and she hasn't been sleeping rough as she is frail but hasn't lost further condition.Anyway we are just glad to have her back with us.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

really glad you got her back sarah! that experience sounds totally exhausting and traumatic! x


----------

